# Black Friday Special Offers



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

A quick heads up that our Black Friday Offers have now gone live and there is over 100 items up for grabs from some of the most well-known brands in the market.

You can check them out here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/black-friday

They will be live until the items have sold out or midnight 27th November 2017

Happy Shopping!

John & The Clean and Shiny Team


----------

